# Remington Brand?



## GBP4EVER (Jan 26, 2016)

In another thread I has asked about a used Ariens many said it would not be a bad buy at $250 but as a used blower once again taking a risk in what I get. I see Menards has a 2 stage 24 inch blower made by Remington does anyone know who makes this? I could pick this up for $600 and get a 11% rebate right now. Was thinking maybe paying the extra might be better to have a brand new blower then a used one or would still the used Ariens be better then this new one which I have never heard of before?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I would get the ariens for $250 before buying an off brand snowblower


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I couldn't find the post that said Remington is made by MTD, but that is what I remember.


----------



## GBP4EVER (Jan 26, 2016)

Grunt said:


> I couldn't find the post that said Remington is made by MTD, but that is what I remember.


Is MTD any good?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

For $600 you could probably get a Sno-Tek as well. Those are made by Ariens.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yep, Remington is a MTD brand:

Remington Two Stage Snow Throwers

Looks very low-end..I think they make them only for Lowes, Walmart and the like..personally, I wouldn't buy one, because you can do MUCH better for not a lot more money.

Scot


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

179cc engine in a 24" blower is too small IMHO. It's going to struggle with the EOD piles!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

GBP4EVER said:


> Is MTD any good?


good? yes-ish.
great? no.
average? debatable..I would put them slightly on the lower end of the quality scale..Honda, Toro and Ariens and generally considered to be the "top three".
I would also put the Briggs & Stratton brands in that top category. (Snapper, Simplicity and new, but not older, Murray.)

Second tier, still decent but not quite as good, would be the various MTD brands, also Craftsman and Husquvarna.

Bottom tier,the 100% made in China brands,
never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never buy one of these:

Beast (Home Depot)
DEK (Sears)
Echelon
GXi Outdoor Power
Huskee
Jet Moto
Mansfield
Powerland
Power Smart
PowRcraft
Pow'R'kraft
Snow Beast (Home Depot)
Snow Joe
Stanley
Sunsay
Tao
Tao Tao
World Lawn

Apart from those China brands, everything else made by the US manufacturers (and Honda) are still decent quality.

the Remington would fall in the "it's ok, but not great" category..but if shopping for new, it would be beneficial to keep looking..because you can do better.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The Remington is an MTD home owner, entry level machine that's made just good enough to get the job done.

The reason the Ariens you're looking at is still around is because it was built to last and get the job done year after year and it's still supported with diagrams and parts to keep it going for many more.

IF ... you're all thumbs and just don't want to mess with it I'd go Remington (MTD) with a warranty and hopefully you'll be good for five years and then be ready for something better or maybe even go another 5 if you only do the maintenance it needs.

If you don't mind trying to do a little DIY and you have some basic tools the older used Ariens (or Toro or Craftsman) is the way to go IMHO. We can walk you through almost anything you need to do to it including replacing the engine should something terrible happen to it.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

If their snowblowers are of the same fit and finish as their 1911's, I'd look elsewhere. :signlol:


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

AesonVirus said:


> If their snowblowers are of the same fit and finish as their 1911's, I'd look elsewhere. :signlol:


haha, I don't think it's the same company!

I have a Remington chainsaw and it's a nice unit. Their snowblowers don't look as heavy duty as my Cub Cadet.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

AesonVirus said:


> If their snowblowers are of the same fit and finish as their 1911's, I'd look elsewhere. :signlol:


 LOL my first thought upon reading the title was how bad the Marlin rifles were after Remington bought them .


----------



## GBP4EVER (Jan 26, 2016)

So what is people's thought's on the Ariens Sno-Tek and the Craftsman 24 inch model? Both are in the 680-700 range which is what my max probably would be if I would buy a new one. I see both are rated as best buys by consumer reports with the Craftsman be rated a little higher then the Sno-Tek.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

listen to the advice here if it was me- these guys been around the block and back with cheap verses quality. They look awesome new!.. but when the thin metal starts to flex or the nylon bushings/bearings instead of bronze start to wear then it is just matter of time and you'll go 'why' did I but this piece of c***. Most the engines are close to performance (except Honda notch up) so the engine isn't such a issue it is everything else. Early mtd blowers were bit better but none were on same level as your top name ones. I'd buy the old Ariens.. or I'd add a little to that $600 and get the new Ariens.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

The snoteks are built well and should last a long time. As for craftsman built mtd I would stay away from it


----------



## GBP4EVER (Jan 26, 2016)

43128 said:


> The snoteks are built well and should last a long time. As for craftsman built mtd I would stay away from it


Did not know MTD was buidling craftsman thought it was still a product built by sears/craftsman.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

GBP4EVER said:


> Did not know MTD was buidling craftsman thought it was still a product built by sears/craftsman.


Sears/ craftsman never built there own power equipment. Threw the years they have been made by many different co's


----------



## Wayne361 (Jan 19, 2013)

Not sure where you live but I know in most towns/cities there are always guys who refurbish old units and sell them off. They mostly stick to the Toro, Arens, simplicity brands. They either get them next to nothing because they werent working from previous owners....most likely just carb issues....then go over whole unit making them run/behave like new and resell for the $300 range. Many will also give you a warrantee with the unit. There are two currenly for sale in my area for $325 each. A toro and an arens. If it were me I would go this route for the $. You would be more happy with a quality unit AND these refurbed units will outlive the Remington by a long shot. JMO.

Wayne


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Not that you need more of the same advice. But another vote for either buying the (edit: new) Sno-Tek (edit: by Ariens), or a used Ariens/Toro. 

A good-quality used machine can be had for $600 or less, and would easily outlast the Remington, etc. At that price range, they should be ready to use without needing work, in my opinion. 

Personally, I'd still go used Ariens/Toro instead of (edit: new) Sno-Tek, but that's me. All my outdoor power equipment was bought used and fixed up, I'm cheap :redface:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

RedOctobyr said:


> Not that you need more of the same advice. But another vote for either buying the Sno-Tek, or a used Ariens/Toro.
> 
> A good-quality used machine can be had for $600 or less, and would easily outlast the Remington, etc. At that price range, they should be ready to use without needing work, in my opinion.
> 
> Personally, I'd still go used Ariens/Toro instead of Sno-Tek, but that's me. All my outdoor power equipment was bought used and fixed up, I'm cheap :redface:


Red, just a clarification..
This probably isnt what you meant, but your post reads as if you are talking about two different kinds of snowblowers:

1. Sno-Tek
2. Ariens/Toro

Sno-Tek *is* Ariens, and Toro has nothing to do with Ariens! 

I think what you meant is:

"another vote for either buying the:
1. New Sno-Tek (by Ariens), 
2. or a used Ariens.
3. or a used Toro."

but that wasn't entirely clear the way it was worded..

thanks,
Scot


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Scot, sorry about that, I should have worded that better. 

Yes, your interpretation is correct. I meant that I was suggesting a new Ariens Sno-Tek, or a used Ariens (in an ideal world, not their Sno-Tek line), or a used Toro. Rather than the new Remington (or for that matter, new MTD, or new Craftsman, in my opinion). 

I edited my post to try and clarify a bit. Thanks for making it clearer.


----------



## rjmj67 (Jan 18, 2019)

GBP4EVER said:


> In another thread I has asked about a used Ariens many said it would not be a bad buy at $250 but as a used blower once again taking a risk in what I get. I see Menards has a 2 stage 24 inch blower made by Remington does anyone know who makes this? I could pick this up for $600 and get a 11% rebate right now. Was thinking maybe paying the extra might be better to have a brand new blower then a used one or would still the used Ariens be better then this new one which I have never heard of before?


not sure who makes it but won't purchase this brand again.Bought it brand new from menards last season at tops used it 4 to 5 times.Got it lined up for the snow coming this Saturday.Tried starting it wouldn't.Took it in to a shop close to home had to replace the carburetor.Not a happy person


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Probably just a dirty carb and just needed cleaning, will happen to all the brands if stored with fuel left in the carb, He put a new carb instead of cleaning because you can get them for $12 as I just ordered one, just yesterday someone called me with same issue and same 179cc engine, showed up with a clean main jet and emulsion tube, swapped them out and done at his house in 15 minutes, now I’ll clean them and wait for the next 179cc to not start, his started first pull and I made $25 for 15 minutes of work.


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

It sounds to me like a company that is betting on name recognition to sell the product. There seem to be more all the time, they buy (or take) a quality name no longer in business and make it theirs.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Don’t see why no one tries then gumout start your engines if it’s too cold outside to be messing around it works like 90% of the time.

As far as Chinese snowblowers, some like my Powerland are just MTD clones. They only do as well as they’re maintained. I used mine yesterday and it worked fine.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

man114 said:


> Don’t see why no one tries then gumout start your engines if it’s too cold outside to be messing around it works like 90% of the time.



You mean Starter fluid? Yes That is always a good idea if it is not starting after sitting for a while. 



If it starts and runs great.


if it starts and dies it at least tells you the ignition is fine.


I agree with Dauntae, Likely a dirty carb. And not reflective of the quality of the machine. It is a maintenance issue. Stabilize your gas and use ethanol free if you have it available in your area. Drain it at the end of the season and start the new season with fresh gas.


I have never seen a Remington snow blower in person but from the web link in this thread it basically looks like a Troy Bilt or Yard Man with a Black paint job and different decals. 



I would think MTD will start to eliminate some of their many brands over time. Like GM getting rid of Pontiac and Oldsmobile.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

man114 said:


> Don’t see why no one tries then gumout start your engines if it’s too cold outside to be messing around it works like 90% of the time.



You mean Starter fluid? Yes That is always a good idea if it is not starting after sitting for a while. 



If it starts and runs great.


if it starts and dies it at least tells you the ignition is fine.


I agree with Dauntae, Likely a dirty carb. Or perhaps bad gas. And not reflective of the quality of the machine. It is a maintenance issue. Stabilize your gas and use ethanol free if you have it available in your area. Drain it at the end of the season and start the new season with fresh gas.


I have never seen a Remington snow blower in person but from the web link in this thread it basically looks like a Troy Bilt or Yard Man with a Black paint job and different decals. 



I would think MTD will start to eliminate some of their many brands over time. Like GM getting rid of Pontiac and Oldsmobile.


----------

